# matchangler.de



## wolle49832 (15. Januar 2003)

*www.matchangler.de*

Habe unter matchangler,de eine echt geile und professionelle Seite für den versierten Angler gefunden, schaut mal rein.....


----------



## masch1 (15. Januar 2003)

hallo wolle49832
Von 3 Postings 2x Werbung für die selbe Seite ist nicht gut #d 
ich schau aus protest nicht auf deinen Link


----------



## marioschreiber (15. Januar 2003)

Watt, wer bist du denn???
Ich kann mich Masch1 nur anschliessen, ich klick das nicht an. Kein Hallo ich bin der......, gleich Werbung.
Das kommt nicht gerade gut an :e


----------



## wolle (15. Januar 2003)

man gut das hinter dem namen noch ein paar zahlen stehen
 :r


----------



## Dok (15. Januar 2003)

Das ist jetzt schon das zweite oder dritte mal das diese Page hier so auffällt. Man müssen die das nötig haben! #d  :v 
Ein sehr schönes Negativbespiel! 

PS: Ich lasse den Namen mal stehen damit man sieht wer hier unangenehm auffällt...


----------



## wolle (15. Januar 2003)

Danke Dok #h


----------



## fan__ta (15. Januar 2003)

allein dass man den namen schon liest ist die werbung erreicht!! ich wär für RAUS MUSS&acute;ER


----------



## Lenzibald (15. Januar 2003)

Wollte nur mal fragen wie des is wenn man ne gute seite finde darf man einen link reingeben oder nicht. Ich hab auch schon einen link reingestellt is aber denk ich keine werbung weils ne reine infoseite für gewässer in österreich ist.


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Januar 2003)

Lenzibald
na klar darfst du einen Link reinstellen...

aber wenn jemand eigentlich gar kein interesse am Board hat und es nur als Werbeplattform nutzen will ist das nicht so gut...


----------



## angeltreff (15. Januar 2003)




----------



## Lenzibald (15. Januar 2003)

Für mich is halt a bissl schwer wenn ihr über gewässer und gestetze redets weil ich ein ÖSI bin und mich in Germany null auskenne.Über angeltechniken und geräte kann man nie auslernen da bringt son board schon einiges zum tüfteln und testen.


----------



## Dok (15. Januar 2003)

@ Lenzibald

Es hat je keiner etwas dagegen wenn Links im Rahmen eines Beitrags oder einer Diskussion gepostet werden.
Aber nicht so. 
Schau Dir mal die Beiträge  an die von dem User geschrieben wurden, dann wirst Du verstehen was ich meine!


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Januar 2003)

@Lenzibald

Fragen kostet nichts    zumindest nich an Board 

auch wenn du ein Ösi bist    :q  :q


----------



## angeltreff (15. Januar 2003)

> _Original von Lenzibald _
> Für mich is halt a bissl schwer wenn ihr über gewässer und gestetze redets weil ich ein ÖSI bin



Musst Dich nicht entschuldigen, kannst doch nichts dafür.  :q   :q   :q 

Es gibt eber bestimmt mehr Ösi&acute;s im Board, als Du denkst. Und wenn Euch Diskussionen über Gesetz oder Nordsee auch nicht so interessieren, es gibt ja genug andere Themen.

 #h


----------



## Veit (15. Januar 2003)

Mittlerweile müsste jedem die Weite für die hier so inteniv und plump geworden wird bekannt sein. Eigentlich könnte man den Quatsch auch löschen. Wäre schön, wenn das Board in Zukunft nicht mehr für kommerzielle Zwecke missbraucht wird.


----------



## Rotauge (15. Januar 2003)

@Angeltreff: Verwechsel mir den Ösi nicht mit dem Ossi  :q


----------



## angeltreff (16. Januar 2003)

Ö - ich wollte auch Ösi schreiben.


----------



## Brummel (16. Januar 2003)

*???*

@angeltreff,



> Es gibt eber bestimmt mehr Ossi&acute;s im Board, als Du denkst.



also, da ist mir Rotauge schon zuvorgekommen. Sicher nur ein Tippfehler.  ;+  :q   

Brummel


oh, knapp verpasst   #t


----------



## plötze (16. Januar 2003)

warum werden solche werbebeiträge nicht gelöscht ;+ 
ist ja schön wenn mann über gute seiten informiert wird aber wenn ich mir seinen ersten beitrag anschaue, wird mir speiübel #w 

gruß plötze #h


----------



## Rotauge (16. Januar 2003)

Das mit dem Löschen mag ja richtig sein, das machen wir auch im Normalfall. Ich bin aber nun mal nicht 24 Stunden auf dem Board, und ab und zu dürft ihr Euch auch mal austoben und Eure Meinung niederschreiben.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das Thema erledigt und ich schließe hiermit diesen Thread.


----------

